# Bulk ammunition and Kimber 1911 firing experiences



## fourthwire

I am considering bulk .45 acp ammunition from: 

- Magtech 
- Remington UMC 
- Fiocchi 

for indoor range work "breaking in" my Kimber Custom 2 Stainless TLE/RL. 

I would appreciate any insights you might have with respect to your experiences with the three brands mentioned in terms of consistency, cleanness, and suitability.

Thank you kindly.........


----------



## Joeywhat

I don't foresee any problems with any of the manufacturers posted.

Blazer Brass is probably cheapest though, when bought from Wal-Mart.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Any FMJ ammo should work fine. I have used Magtech and UMC and they were both fine. I generally prefer Winchester White Box and Blazer Brass over the others, but they should all be good for your purpose. I have no experience with Fiocchi. I buy all of my practice ammo at Walmart, and my Walmart usually has BB, WWB and UMC. Good luck with it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## cruzthepug

Blazer Brass at wallyworld has been about the cheapest .45 ammo I can find. Most online dealers that sell bulk are out of stock of most everything. Under $15 for a box of 50 will be hard to beat.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Shoot everything.
Get some HP's and use those.
Breakin is more of a relaibility thing than a wear in issue.
Shoot it like you're trying to break it.

Find out what works and doesn't.

AFS


----------



## Dsig1

I have a TLE II as well. It has eaten anything I've put through it without a hiccup. I know I have used a lot of Fiocchi and Remington rounds in mine. I currently use reloaded 200 Gr., lead nosed, Keith style semi-wadcutters, rounds. These go down the pipe as well as any others. I also have used Wichester Super X Silver Tip JHP 185 Gr., Speer JHP 230 Gr., and Remington Golden Sabre 185 Gr. JHP with no problems.


----------



## fourthwire

*Thanks for your information and advice.....*

Thanks to everyone who provided information and advice about the topic of bulk ammunition for my Custom 2 Stainless TLE/RL.

I ordered 1,000 rounds of Fiocchi .45 acp from Sportmansguide.

Happy New Year to everyone! :smt1099


----------



## CobraFast1

fourthwire said:


> Thanks to everyone who provided information and advice about the topic of bulk ammunition for my Custom 2 Stainless TLE/RL.
> 
> I ordered 1,000 rounds of Fiocchi .45 acp from Sportmansguide.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone! :smt1099


How did the Fiocchi .45 acp work for you?

I have the Custom Covert II and looking for good ammo.

Don


----------



## dondavis3

I shot Fiocchi / Blazer / UMC in.45 acp - they all worked well in my Kimber.

:smt1099


----------



## Big Dog

The UMC seemed to work fine, the occasional jam or flier.

Wolf was accurate, jam free but very dirty. 

My Eclipse Target II loved Aguila from Mexico, very accurate and cheap at gun shows.


----------



## mr.goodkat

also look at speer lawman. if you look around you can pick it up $13-$17/50rds at shows. its pretty accurate and not too dirty. dont get wolf unless you want to clean your gun every 50 rounds. i wont shoot it even if someone gives it to me for free.


----------



## Sully2

fourthwire said:


> I am considering bulk .45 acp ammunition from:
> 
> - Magtech
> - Remington UMC
> - Fiocchi
> 
> for indoor range work "breaking in" my Kimber Custom 2 Stainless TLE/RL.
> 
> I would appreciate any insights you might have with respect to your experiences with the three brands mentioned in terms of consistency, cleanness, and suitability.
> 
> Thank you kindly.........


Ive shot various ammo thru my 1911's but of the 3 you listed only the Rem/UMC. Good ammo. I used to shoot a lot of S&B but I hear lately they are using brass plated steel casings??? ( thumbs dwn)

My local store had "remanufactured" ( I always call it reloaded ammo and that PI$$Es them off...lol) But its $11.oo a box of 50 and shoots very well..


----------



## Josser

Sully2 said:


> Ive shot various ammo thru my 1911's but of the 3 you listed only the Rem/UMC. Good ammo. I used to shoot a lot of S&B but I hear lately they are using brass plated steel casings??? ( thumbs dwn)
> 
> My local store had "remanufactured" ( I always call it reloaded ammo and that PI$$Es them off...lol) But its $11.oo a box of 50 and shoots very well..


No problem with Sellier & Bellot here, Works just fine in my Ultra Stainles Raptor


----------



## Sully2

Josser said:


> No problem with Sellier & Bellot here, Works just fine in my Ultra Stainles Raptor


Oh it might work fine..? I havent bought any since I read they went to plated steel casings. I save as many casing as I can to reload....dont want the steel stuff.


----------



## Rocker

*bulk ammo*

I was thinking the same thing when i bought my new 3" Ecliipse.. bought 500 rounds of Federal.. had jam after jam after jam.. tried different magazines, sent gun back to kimber.. got gun back and still jammed about every other mag.. the guy at the gun range told me to dump the bulk ammo and use good box ammo.. he gave me PMC and NO MORE JAMS!!!
Was losing confidence in Kimber but now im ok with it.. wont buy that bulk crap again..
If you are going to break the gun in i would use good factory ammo.

Good luck.


----------

